
Jury in favor of “fair use”: no reasonable, properly-instructed jury should have - shawndumas
http://www.fosspatents.com/2016/05/oracle-v-google-jury-finds-in-favor-of.html?m=1
======
celticninja
Written by a lobbyist for Microsoft and Oracle, what a surprise he didn't
agree with the outcome.

